# Wiggy replacement leads



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.redbudsupply.net/wisovote.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Klein took over and started producing the classic Wiggy that used to be labeled Square D. I bought one about 10 years ago. 

I didn't see it on their website so they probably discontinued it. But you can use "Klein" to broaden your search.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> http://www.redbudsupply.net/wisovote.html


Yep, I found this in my search also, but it does not say that they are in stock. I checked with my local SH, that is the SQ D distributor. They checked stock at SQ D, and there are no leads, only cases and polarity caps left.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Jrzy said:


> Klein took over and started producing the classic Wiggy that used to be labeled Square D. I bought one about 10 years ago.
> 
> I didn't see it on their website so they probably discontinued it. But you can use "Klein" to broaden your search.


I had forgotten about Klein selling a copy of the Wiggy for a few years. Thanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

As much as I liked my Wiggy, I don't use it very often. 
Seems that solid state devices hate the arc when testing stuff.. Lost a few snubbers on starters years ago.. You know how this new fangled stuff can be.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> As much as I liked my Wiggy, I don't use it very often.
> Seems that solid state devices hate the arc when testing stuff.. Lost a few snubbers on starters years ago.. You know how this new fangled stuff can be.


Yes, very true. A wiggy is not the tool for all uses. In my "every day bag" I carry a Fluke 83, a Wiggy and a glow stick.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I never really used a wiggy until recently. I use it mainly for resi troubleshooting in which ghost voltage can become an issue.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jrzy said:


> I never really used a wiggy until recently. I use it mainly for resi troubleshooting in which ghost voltage can become an issue.



Of course you haven't publicly thanked me for posting ten thousand times about the value of having a back up wiggy around. Some pal you turned out to be....... :thumbsup:


----------

